# What Easton bar for SRAM levers?



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Easton seems to make campy and shimano specific versions of its EC90 SLX bars. I'm thinking about giving SRAM a try and was wondering whether the campy or shimano version would be a better fit?
I'm particularly interested if the SRAM lever clamps mount location is closer to campy than to shimano?
Thanks...


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

When a manufacturer lists Shimano or campy specific bars, the Campy ones would be better with Sram since they will either have routing for 2 cables internally, or they would be relieved for 2 cables outside the bar (under the tape of course.)


----------



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks, I think I am going to go with the campy ones then...



Snopro440 said:


> When a manufacturer lists Shimano or campy specific bars, the Campy ones would be better with Sram since they will either have routing for 2 cables internally, or they would be relieved for 2 cables outside the bar (under the tape of course.)


----------



## bbirkeland (Feb 16, 2007)

*bars for SRAM*

I used the FSA K-wing carbon bars (campy style) with the Force grouppo and it works great. Routing is fine and fit is great. You will be happy.


----------

